# They dont believe in closet flanges in Bakersfield



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Pulled 2 toilets on opposite sides of town today and neither had a closet flange. All the money I could have saved on just caulking them to the floor.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I once gave a price to a contractor for setting toilets. He said price was too high and he would do them himself. Days later get a call he tried 3 times and still leaking. I went there and pulled the bowls. No flanges, the wax sat right on the floor with lag bolts through the holes in toilet to hold it down. That was only time I've ever seen that attempted.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh yeah. 
You know your in for a good time when you see a tapcon'd toilet.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Just go south of the border " we don't need no stinking flanges" why do you think all the kids from C.A. Are coming here they want flanges!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

True story, no B.S., mentioned it in another thread some time ago... When I had my biz, got a call about a toilet that all of a sudden popped up off the floor by 2". 3" drain came thru a crawlspace wall, 90'ed up to flange. Vert. pc. was cut too long, flange was secured to floor by 16d nails that were bent over...Honest to God!


----------

